# Il calciomercato del Napoli



## prebozzio (26 Agosto 2016)

Prendo spunto dalla notizia per cui l'Inter avrebbe preso Joao Mario e Gabigol per circa 70 milioni complessivi, dopo gli arrivi di Candreva e Banega.

*Il Napoli*, vera rivale un anno fa della Juventus che fu prima in classifica per diversi mesi, *come ha reagito alla partenza di Higuain? *(Partenza avvenuta alle condizioni del Napoli, ricordiamolo, per 94 milioni di euro puliti).
E più in generale, *come si è mossa in estate la squadra partenopea?*

Innanzitutto ha tenuto tutti i giocatori migliori. Higuain è partito solo perché la Juventus ha pagato la clausola rescissoria, ma per il resto hanno tenuto Hamsik (dopo il buon Europeo c'erano offerte per lui), Koulibaly (uno dei migliori difensori al mondo con un procuratore bizzoso), Insigne (malgrado i mugugni per il contratto), Mertens e Callejon.

Invece di strapagare un centravanti (tipo Benteke, Lukaku e compagnia), il Napoli ha deciso di rafforzare la squadra nella sua globalità (al contrario dell'Inter, che prende giocatori solo dal centrocampo in su).
E lo ha fatto prendendo giovani di sicuro avvenire, garantendosi probabilmente l'accesso alla Champions League per ancora diversi anni.

In difesa è arrivato *Tonelli **(26)*, leader del sorprendente Empoli di queste due stagioni e, secondo molti, il segreto del grande rendimento di Rugani in Toscana.

A centrocampo sono stati presi *Zielinski (22)* e *Diawara (19)*, con anche il talento *Rog (21)* vicino alla firma. Ricordiamo anche *Alberto Grassi (21)* preso a gennaio.

In attacco, in attesa di possibili movimenti al fotofinish, hanno deciso di puntare sul centravanti della Polonia e dell'Ajax *Milik (22)*.

Considerando che molti dei giocatori più importanti del Napoli sono ancora giovani (Koulibaly 25, Hysaj 22, Jorginho 24, Allan 25, Insigne 25) e anche Hamsik, Mertens e Callejon sono ancora sotto i 30, direi che il Napoli ha di fronte un futuro radioso, e ha posto le basi per altre stagioni ad altissimi livelli.


Mi piacerebbe che l'approccio della nostra futura proprietà fosse un incrocio tra questa progettualità e la voglia di investire che pare ci sia all'Inter.
Ma rispetto ai nerazzurri, vorrei una società più solida e strutturata.

Scegliendo uno dei due modelli, prendo tutta la vita quello del Napoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (26 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dalla notizia per cui l'Inter avrebbe preso Joao Mario e Gabigol per circa 70 milioni complessivi, dopo gli arrivi di Candreva e Banega.
> 
> *Il Napoli*, vera rivale un anno fa della Juventus che fu prima in classifica per diversi mesi, *come ha reagito alla partenza di Higuain? *(Partenza avvenuta alle condizioni del Napoli, ricordiamolo, per 94 milioni di euro puliti).
> E più in generale, *come si è mossa in estate la squadra partenopea?*
> ...



Sicuramente non si sono mossi male, anzi, come ben dici si sono mossi con intelligenza e programmazione. Però la perdita di Higuain si farà sentire, a meno che Milik si riveli un cecchino letale (e non mi ha dato l'impressione di esserlo) e che magari Gabbiadini (sempre che non parta) esploda esprimendo le sue (presunte) doti da bomber. 

È innegabile comunque che abbiano parecchi giovani talenti in squadra che, si confermassero tali, creerebbero la base di una squadra ottima nei prossimi anni.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

Per me Giuntoli (grandissimo DS, quanto vorrei uno come lui o come Carli dell'Empoli) ha fatto un mezzo capolavoro e ritengo tutt'ora che possano lottare con la Juve fino alla fine.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dalla notizia per cui l'Inter avrebbe preso Joao Mario e Gabigol per circa 70 milioni complessivi, dopo gli arrivi di Candreva e Banega.
> 
> *Il Napoli*, vera rivale un anno fa della Juventus che fu prima in classifica per diversi mesi, *come ha reagito alla partenza di Higuain? *(Partenza avvenuta alle condizioni del Napoli, ricordiamolo, per 94 milioni di euro puliti).
> E più in generale, *come si è mossa in estate la squadra partenopea?*
> ...



Sì ma così è troppo poco competitivo nell'immediato (posto che su alcuni di questi non sono convinto).

Poi va bene che è il Napoli e quindi non potevano sostituire Higuain con un altro top da 10 mln a stagione (anche se ci hanno provato per Icardi).


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Per me Giuntoli (grandissimo DS, quanto vorrei uno come lui o come Carli dell'Empoli) ha fatto un mezzo capolavoro e ritengo tutt'ora che possano lottare con la Juve fino alla fine.



Con un altro centravanti sì, per me Milik non è stata una buona scelta.

Il miglior acquisto è stato sicuramente Tonelli.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (26 Agosto 2016)

Calciomercato perfetto se non punti a vincere, vendi i migliori e li sostituisci con giovani promesse.
Stesso calciomercato della Roma, e infatti entrambe non vinceranno mai nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Agosto 2016)

A centrocampo veramente bene; tuttavia, manca ancora qualcosa: un'alternativa ad Hysaj, dato che Maggio è un morto che cammina, e un'alternativa a Callejòn, dato che non c'è veramente nessuno a sostituirlo numericamente.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dalla notizia per cui l'Inter avrebbe preso Joao Mario e Gabigol per circa 70 milioni complessivi, dopo gli arrivi di Candreva e Banega.
> 
> *Il Napoli*, vera rivale un anno fa della Juventus che fu prima in classifica per diversi mesi, *come ha reagito alla partenza di Higuain? *(Partenza avvenuta alle condizioni del Napoli, ricordiamolo, per 94 milioni di euro puliti).
> E più in generale, *come si è mossa in estate la squadra partenopea?*
> ...



si è mosso bene , ma il Napoli non è più forte dello scorso anno. Ha allungato la rosa completando anche le riserve, moltissimi giovani . Il motivo principale lo sappiamo, De Laurentis mira a fare tante grosse plusvalenze e può farlo solo puntando su giovani futuribili. Con questa mentalità resteranno tra i primi posti per molti anni ma non riusciranno mai a vincere il campionato.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Con un altro centravanti sì, per me Milik non è stata una buona scelta.
> 
> Il miglior acquisto è stato sicuramente Tonelli.



Sì, c'è l'incognita centravanti. Milik non lo conosco benissimo, ma col Pescara ha fatto buone cose quando è entrato. Certo, poi bisogna vedere se la butta dentro..


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, c'è l'incognita centravanti. Milik non lo conosco benissimo, ma col Pescara ha fatto buone cose quando è entrato. Certo, poi bisogna vedere se la butta dentro..



Secondo me almeno in quel ruolo dovevano prendere una certezza, anche a costo di dargli uno stipendio un po' più pesante del solito.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prendo spunto dalla notizia per cui l'Inter avrebbe preso Joao Mario e Gabigol per circa 70 milioni complessivi, dopo gli arrivi di Candreva e Banega.
> 
> *Il Napoli*, vera rivale un anno fa della Juventus che fu prima in classifica per diversi mesi, *come ha reagito alla partenza di Higuain? *(Partenza avvenuta alle condizioni del Napoli, ricordiamolo, per 94 milioni di euro puliti).
> E più in generale, *come si è mossa in estate la squadra partenopea?*
> ...


Dovevano prendere UN solo giocatore: Herrera. E non l'hanno preso. Si ritrovano quel buco in mezzo al campo dove si alterneranno mediocri del calibro di Jorginho, Valdifiori e la giovane promessa Diawara. Hanno deciso di puntare troppo sui giovini, secondo me sbagliando in parte, visto che con Higuain, Callejon e Albiol (gente rodata del Real) non era andata male...


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dovevano prendere UN solo giocatore: Herrera. E non l'hanno preso. Si ritrovano quel buco in mezzo al campo dove si alterneranno mediocri del calibro di Jorginho, Valdifiori e la giovane promessa Diawara. Hanno deciso di puntare troppo sui giovini, secondo me sbagliando in parte, visto che con Higuain, Callejon e Albiol (gente rodata del Real) non era andata male...



Jorginho mediocre??


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Jorginho mediocre??


Lo ritieni un giocatore adatto a giocare da regista, davanti alla difesa, in ottavi (e spero per loro quarti e oltre) di Champions? Io no, ma non arrivi neanche primo in Italia come si è già visto.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lo ritieni un giocatore adatto a giocare da regista, davanti alla difesa, in ottavi (e spero per loro quarti e oltre) di Champions? Io no, ma non arrivi neanche primo in Italia come si è già visto.



E' stato nettamente il miglior in quel ruolo la scorsa stagione. Non dico che sia un TOP, ma medriocre mai.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' stato nettamente il miglior in quel ruolo la scorsa stagione. Non dico che sia un TOP, ma medriocre mai.


Vabè ma non avevano alternative, Valdifiori si è rivelato non all'altezza e Jorginho ha avuto praticamente il posto da titolare assicurato. Lo considero mediocre non in valore assoluto (ero assolutamente d'accordo sul portarlo agli Europei ad esempio, al posto di svariati cessi..) ma nel contesto di una squadra che ambisce a certi traguardi. Chiaro poi sia un campione rapportato a Montolivo


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2016)

Al momento della cessione di Higuain ho pensato anch'io che sarebbe stato più intelligente investire i soldi nei vari reparti piuttosto che spenderli per un unico giocatore, considerando che non sarebbe mai arrivato uno del livello dell'argentino.
Per ora l'unica pecca è che, pur avendo preso diversi giocatori interessanti, non hanno rinforzato l'11 titolare. Con un difensore (Maksimovic) e una prima punta, se proprio non vogliono puntare su Gabbiadini, avrebbero fatto un mercato quasi perfetto.
Certo, dovranno avere pazienza per raccogliere i frutti, perchè nell'immediato si sono indeboliti e non poco, e soprattutto, nel caso i vari giovani su cui hann deciso di puntare, dovessero esplodere, non dovranno fare ciò che ha fatto la Roma negli ultimi anni, ovvero privarsi a ogni sessione di mercato di uno o due pezzi grossi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Agosto 2016)

Per me la valutazione del Napoli del anno scorso è stata completamente falsata dai gol di Higuain , quest anno faranno malissimo .


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2016)

Il mio discorso sarebbe molto ampio, ma non voglio tediare nessuno. Dico semplicemente, hai ceduto una garanzia per comprare tante giovani scommesse, cosa farà quest'anno il Napoli è una vera e propria incognita, parliamoci chiaro.


----------



## prebozzio (27 Agosto 2016)

Il Napoli non gioca per vincere la serie A, ma per andare in Champions e ben figurare nelle coppe.
Per questo dico che il mercato è stato quasi perfetto, perché si sono assicurati altri anni di risultati buoni.
Questo è quanto fatto dal Napoli dal 2010, una delle squadre più continue del nostro calcio 

2010-2011 - 3º in Serie A
Quarti di finale di Coppa Italia.

2011-2012 - 5º in Serie A.
Vince la Coppa Italia
Ottavi di finale di Champions League.

2012-2013 - 2º in Serie A.

2013-2014 - 3º in Serie A.
Vince la Coppa Italia.

2014-2015 - 5º in Serie A.
Vince la Supercoppa Italiana.
Semifinalista di Coppa Italia.
Semifinalista di Europa League.

2015-2016 - 2º in Serie A.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Agosto 2016)

Preso Maksimovic, 24 anni, e stiamo a vedere se davvero chiudono anche per Rodrigo Caio (23).

Se prendono anche Caio e confermano Koulibaly, per me l'oscar del mercato va al Napoli.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (31 Agosto 2016)

Lo scrivo oggi e potete quotarmi a maggio, non vanno in champions.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Settembre 2016)

Che dicevo sempre su Milik? No ma è scarso perché ha sbagliato due gol agli europei......


----------



## prebozzio (18 Settembre 2016)

Napoli primo al momento


----------



## sballotello (18 Settembre 2016)

Se Marotta prende i giovani è un genio, se lo fa il Napoli sono incapaci 

Se miliok continua così sarà stata un ottima operazione e arrivano secondi


----------

